# 3rd Annual Texas Game Warden Association Fishing tournament~featuring Pat Green



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

For more information: http://www.texasgamewarden.com/news-and-events/current-fundraisers/

Sponsorships still available!!!


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Poster!*


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Registration*

Online Registration:

http://www.texasgamewarden.com/news...-association-fishing-tournament-registration/


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*11 days left!*

Count Down is getting near...11 days until the TOURNAMENT of the year! Register soon!!!

Visit our website for more information & online registration:

http://www.texasgamewarden.com/

Facebook us: http://www.facebook.com/#!/TexasGameWardenAssociation


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

Come out & join us at the 3rd annual TGWA Fishing tournament & Music Fest today & tonight!!!

Roberts Point Park, Port Aransas

LIVE Music starts 4 P.M.

Pat Green goes on @ 10:30

Music Fest Entertainers~

PAT GREEN, Bri Bagwell, Cody Johnson, Brandon Key, & Turnpike Troubadours.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I must say the tournament was first class and was a ton of fun with the concerts. Great job!


----------



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Thank you to all of our TGWA supporters!*

It was a great turn out, we appreciate the kudo's ! See everyone next year at the "4th Annual TGWA Fishing Tournament & Music Fest"!



wellconnected said:


> I must say the tournament was first class and was a ton of fun with the concerts. Great job!


----------

